# af showed up on day 8 of 2ww...anyone else?



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did anyones AF show up early while on their 2ww?  Mine showed up yesterday which was day 8. Seems very early but it is def my af.

Just wondered if anyone else has had this and whether things were done slightly diferent on your next attempt?

Thanks
Bendybird.xx


----------



## MrsS03 (May 23, 2006)

Are you sure it couldn't be implantation bleeding? Really hope it is for you


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Bendybird
So sorry the blo*dy witch arrived!  Are sure it's definitely over?  Some ladies do bleed on 2ww and go on to get BFP?  I hope and pray for you that it's implanatation bleeding!
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Don't want to raise your hopes but it does seem early for af to arrive, i hope it is implantation bleeding but i guess time will tell, poor you what a cruel situation to be in hun 

pam xx


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

oh hun I am so sorry,
I started bleeding on my 2ww and to be honest I think its the hardest way to find out it had not worked.
I am sure you would agree that if you had at least got to day 14 then you would have felt it had more chance, and i know how you must be feeling, how terrible for you.
hugs for you hunny, I will prey for you that its an implantation bleed as that happens to alot of ladies and they go on to have happy, healthy pregnancies.
i wish u all the best hunny 
love hope XXXX


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Bendy - I hope as the other ladies are saying that's its implantation . ..    

I didn't want to say anything before but my af turned up on day 9, which Mr R said was a bit early. Next time I'm going to have Pregnyll instead of the botty bullets but other than that its the same. 
Stay strong  
Love Alishaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Alisha, that was so kind of you to keep that little secret form me!!! 

Maybe i will have the pergnyll as well, anything as long as it works  suppose!

B.x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Bendybird,

Sorry to hear about your Af turning up on your 2ww....  

Hate to say it, but unfortunately I can beat that!  My AF turned up 4 days after transfer!!  and it was definately AF!!  My clinic has recommended that I have gestone injections next time rather than cyclogest!!     apparently this helps keep your lining thicker for longer and hopefully helps an embie or 2 to implant!!     ask your clinic about this for your next go...

At the time though, I was told to double up on cyclogest until I got to test day which was meant to help keep my bleeding away (it didn't work!!!  AF was very heavy and full flow despite this), needless to say I got a BFN on test day.

Take care
Helen x


----------

